# Help Help!! Black Moor has fin & tail ROT!!!



## FishY_FishY (Nov 22, 2005)

Days ago it was still well n eat, then few days b4, had white dot like at the end of the fins or tail... then later around a week ago probably, fin n tail started to rot away... other fish nipped on it was 1 cause...

I got it out yesterday n put into a tub with airstone... I put Stress Coat, Aqua. Salt, n Melafix (little Pimafix)... Yesterday it was balanced, not so active, crawl around the bottom of the tub sometimes... Today same, but couldn't balance itself, crawl around the bottom not as freely as yesterday...

What else I can do?


----------



## FishY_FishY (Nov 22, 2005)

:rip: 

This afternoon my dad bought the capsule from the pet shop n put whole thing in it which was too strong probably. I changed the water, a while later it died.

So sad, it only lived for few weeks in my home...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

So sad, are you other fish ok?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

how long have you had the tank?


----------

